# Embryos Once in the Uterus



## bobbi

Hi Peter

I have found this facility very useful and you respond so quickly to our questions.

I have concerns after so many treatments (7 failures) about what happens to the embryos once they are back in the uterus, whethe the embryos stop dividing and just perish after day 5 or if it is an implantation problem. 

I am worried that by going back to a day 3 transfer we won't know if its an embryo problem or implantation. If blastocysts are replaced, do is it normally mean that a failure would be down to an implantation problem or can blastocysts perish once in the uterus.

My concerns are because after all the treatments, we finally thought we had found the problem and had the Remicade, LIF etc and 3 morula stage embryos didn't take and I am now concerned it could be an embryo problem as we always produce a high number of eggs and none have ever taken.

Hope you can help Peter.

Bobbi


----------



## peter

bobbi said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I have found this facility very useful and you respond so quickly to our questions.
> 
> I have concerns after so many treatments (7 failures) about what happens to the embryos once they are back in the uterus, whethe the embryos stop dividing and just perish after day 5 or if it is an implantation problem.
> 
> No one really knows but they must perish in some way.
> 
> I am worried that by going back to a day 3 transfer we won't know if its an embryo problem or implantation. If blastocysts are replaced, do is it normally mean that a failure would be down to an implantation problem or can blastocysts perish once in the uterus.
> 
> It is likely to be an implantation problem if good blastocysts are transferred but again this is not 100%, especially if the embryos have not been through aneuploidy screening.
> 
> My concerns are because after all the treatments, we finally thought we had found the problem and had the Remicade, LIF etc and 3 morula stage embryos didn't take and I am now concerned it could be an embryo problem as we always produce a high number of eggs and none have ever taken.
> 
> You would only know by aneuploidy screening if there is an embryo problem or not.
> 
> You may like to consider an embryology consultation to review your case.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peter
> 
> Hope you can help Peter.
> 
> Bobbi


----------



## bobbi

Peter 

How do we go about having an embryo consultation.

Bobbi


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi Bobbi, at the top of this page is how to contact Peter for a personal consultation. It costs £50.

All the best

Jenny (from the care board as well)


----------

